# SIDI Heizsohlen



## Yossarian (7. Januar 2007)

Die mit dem in der Sohle integrierten Akku und angeblich mit automatischer Wärmeregulierung + Fernbedienung.
Hat die schon jemand?
Funktioniert das?
Wie hoch sind die?
Schadet es dem Akku nicht, wenn man darauf herumtrampelt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2007)

Ich habe schonmal gegoogelt, aber bisher lediglich in AT einen Shop gefunden, der die Dinger im Programm hat für 190 Euronen.

Dort ist angegeben, dass die Akkulaufzeit bis drei Stunden sei. Das ist für meine Zwecke recht knapp bemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2008)

Hat inzwischen schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen.

3 Stunden würden mir reichen.
Muss ja nicht die ganze Ausfahrt die Heizung an haben. Eigentlich nur als Notheizung für die Abfahrten und Ausrollen.


----------



## belphegore (22. September 2008)

Mountain Bike meint, daß die Wärme nach 4,5 h vereebt.


----------



## loretto6 (23. September 2008)

Ich hab nur Informationen aus 2. Hand von einem Kumpel. Er hat erzählt das im Verein die Teile reihenweise nach kurzer Zeit zurückgingen, weil sie nicht funktioniert haben. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur das Problem einer Charge war. Ich wollte das dann aber nicht mehr testen.


----------



## Raze (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es weitere Infos? Das System ist genial aber das bringt nichts, wenn die Technik nichts taugt.

H+S hat gerade welche im Angebot.

Werden die Dinger überhaupt noch produziert nach den Rückläufen, auf der homepage der Firma habe ich nichts gefunden.

Danke für alle Infos

raze


----------



## daniel77 (21. Oktober 2008)

kauf die Tchibo-Heizsohlen, gibts bestimmt wieder dieses Jahr, haben zwar einen "externen" Akku, kosten aber nur 40â¬ und funktionieren bis zu 3 Stunden sehr gut.


----------



## Sportler 69 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ein Freund hat mir gestern noch erzählt wie zufrieden er damit ist. Ich persönlich würde mir so was nicht kaufen, dann lieber ein paar gute Winterschuhe


----------



## soprano (22. Oktober 2008)

sidi oder shimanowinterschuhe + neopren-überschuhe halten auch bis zu 3h warm


----------



## toster (22. Oktober 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> sidi oder shimanowinterschuhe + neopren-überschuhe halten auch bis zu 3h warm



bei mir nicht, habe gaerne schuhe (polar), wintersocken und neoprenüberschuhe
-> nach 1.5h kalte füsse

ok, ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mir meine zehen einmal wirklich eingefroren habe (beim snowboarden) und die seither extrem empfindlich sind.

habe mir jetzt für diesen winter die HEAT schuhheizung zugelegt, mal sehen.

von den sidis hat mein händler auch gehört, dass 30% schon aus der verpackung heraus nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Wickerer (22. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte bei der Nutzung dieser Dinger seine Erwartungshaltung ein wenig dämpfen. 
Die geben nicht vom ersten bis zum letzten Kilometer volle Unterhitze, sondern schalten sich dosiert zu, wenn die Temperatur im Schuh langsam sinkt. Deswegen entsteht evtl. beim Ausprobieren im heimischen Wohnzimmer der Eindruck, dass die aus dem Karton nicht funktionieren. Bei mir haben sie funktioniert und mir so manche lange Wintertour gerettet. 

Um die Akkus zu schonen sollte man sie nur in Verbindung mit guten Winterschuhen und Überschuhen nutzen. Dann schaltet man die Heizung am besten erst dann ein, wenn der Rest versagt und es im Schuh langsam schattig wird. Das ist bei mir auch bei bestem Equipment nach ca. zwei bis drei Stunden der Fall. Dann kann man mit den Sidi Toastern noch locker weitere drei Stunden kurbeln ohne dass sich der Schuh zum kältesten Punkt Deutschlands entwickelt.

Auch MTB-spezifische Belastungen wie kurze Schiebepassagen stecken die ganz gut weg, da sie sehr robust verarbeitet sind. Was sie nicht verkraften, ist Nässeeinbruch durch die Schuhplatte. Und das kann im Winter bei extremen Schlammpassagen schon mal passieren, wenn man mitten in einer Pfütze absteigen muss. 

Davor hatte ich übrigens die Mematec Heat Vario Plus. Die waren schlecht verarbeitet und lösten sich nach längerer intensiver Belastung (Schiebepassagen) in ihre Bestandteile auf. Außerdem nervt es ungemein, sich am Start erst einmal einen Kabelbaum durch die Klamotten zu ziehen und die Heizung umständlich am Akkupack einzuschalten. Die Fernbedienung des Sidi Toasters habe ich am Lenker befestigt und kann sie bequem aus- und einschalten.

Hope this helps...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (22. Oktober 2008)

hi also ich finde die teile super
find sehr zufrieden damit..... fernbedinung klappt super da macht die wintertour spass....
habe meine für 190  euro bezahlt 
wer die adresse von dem shop will einfach pe
grüsse sven


----------



## Yossarian (22. Oktober 2008)

Und wie siehts aus mit der Höhe? Passen die so ohne weiteres in die Schuhe?
Oder brauch ich neue Schuhe, ne Nummer größer?


----------



## Wickerer (23. Oktober 2008)

Im vordern Bereich, wo das Heizelement sitzt, sind die extrem dünn (im Millimeterbereich). Hinten, wo der Akku sitzt, vielleicht einen halben Zentimeter. Ich habe keine neuen Schuhe gebraucht. Ich habe lediglich die Einlegesohle herausgenommen, die im Schuh ab Werk drin war.


----------



## Svensaar30 (23. Oktober 2008)

ja
so habe ich es auch gemacht musst evtl wenn der schuh ne ratsche hat die verstellen....


----------



## Svensaar30 (23. Oktober 2008)

ja besser wie kalte füsse :-
habe meinen händler mal gefragt wegen dem preis der kann sie billiger anbieten wenn wir evtl ne sammelbestellung machen.....
grüsse sven


----------



## Wickerer (23. Oktober 2008)

ja, 200 Steine sind heftig, aber Du musst es einfach so sehen: Als Vielfahrer drehst Du in einer Wintersaison vielleicht 40 Runden, die lang genug sind, um die Teile einzusetzen. Macht also 5 Euro pro Tour und Saison. Wenn man den Dingern (vorsichtig gerechnet) eine Haltbarkeitsdauer von zwei Jahren gibt also 2,50 pro Tour. Das hört sich dann gar nicht mehr so schlimm an, oder 

Spaß beiseite: Man muss sich schon überlegen, ob man oft und lange genug im Winter auf dem Bike sitzt, damit sich das lohnt. Ich möchte die Dinger nicht mehr missen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (7. November 2008)

Hallo, 

ich kann dir eigentlich nur die von Thermic empfehlen. Hier z.B. ein Link http://www.careshop.de/thermic-m-41.html

Ich hatte vorher welche von Tschibo, Lidl, Sidi usw. muss allerdings sagen, dass ich jetzt weiÃ was das alles fÃ¼r Plunder ist. 
Ich fahre die von Thermic nun seit letztem Winter und habe damit selbst bei Minustemperaturen keine Probleme. Ich bin dazu noch sehr anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r kalte FÃ¼Ãe. Ich fahre mit meinen ganz normalen Sommerschuhen und habe gerade mal SommerÃ¼berzieher Ã¼ber die Schuhe und ganz normale Socken.
Ich habe das Vollpaket genommen fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 200â¬ aber bei einigen Dingen ist es die Investition wirklich wert. Ich habe auch wegen dem Preis stark Ã¼berlegt, aber seid dem ich die Dinger habe kann ich im Winter richtig klasse mein Grundlagentraining nach drauÃen verlegen. Die Dinger kannst du Ã¼ber Fernbedienung steuern aber auch direkt am Akku. 
Wie gesagt, dass war die beste Investition seit dem ich Rad fahre.
Aus meinem Freundeskreis haben sich auch mittlerweile zwei weitere fÃ¼r Thermic entschlossen und bereuen diesen Entschluss nicht. 
Ohne Fernbedienung geht es natÃ¼rlich auch ein klein wenig gÃ¼nstiger. 


GruÃ Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe die SIDI Sohle in 2007 gekauft und *war* auch mit der Leistung zufrieden und es gab auch keine Probleme. Nun habe ich die Sohlen Mitte Oktober 2008 wieder rausgeholt und wollte sie Aufladen . Nach 20 Minuten war der Akku links aufgebläht wie ein Pfannkuchen,also defekt.Laut SIDI sollten die Sohlen ca. 600 Ladungen halten , es waren aber keine 50 !!!
Nun gut dachte ich,kann passieren und schickte die Sohlen zur Garantieleistung an meinen Händler, und dachte bis zur kalten Jahreszeit ist ja noch Zeit .
nun herscht reger email Verkehr  und ich bin stinksauer . Der Händler und auch *SIDI* sind nicht in der Lage meine Garantieansprüche in einem angemessenem Zeitraum zu befriedigen.

*Begründung : Erst Ende  Januar 2009 wieder Lieferbar  !!!!*

Dass heißt , ich habe in 2007 ca.200 EURO investiert und fahre nun in 2008 wieder mit kalten Füßen .Was für ein "toller" Service .

*Ich möchte auf grund dieser Tatsachen allen sagen : SIDI nie wieder !!!!!*

PS mematec hat jetzt auch eine Sohle mit integriertem Akku,  aber im Gegensatz zum SIDI ist dieser austauschbar und nicht "eingeschweißt"

Gruß an alle


----------



## gumball3000 (14. Februar 2009)

hab mir die sidi toaster gekauft. 

prinzip perfekt, nur hab ich so eine starke selbstentladung, dass es nicht mehr schön ist. 

man muss also kurz vor jeder fahrt aufgeladen haben. 

fuhr man vor 3 tagen zb ohne die einzuschalten, sind die dennoch leer das nächste mal. 

NERVIG! wer kennt das ? woran liegts


----------



## baloo (14. Februar 2009)

gumball3000 schrieb:


> hab mir die sidi toaster gekauft.
> 
> prinzip perfekt, nur hab ich so eine starke selbstentladung, dass es nicht mehr schön ist.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club!

Hab insgesammt drei von diesen Sch**ssdingern gehabt, alle drei wieder zurück gebracht. Das letzte Paar hatte auch eine grosse Selbstentladung, war so nervig dass ich die Sohlen wieder zurück gebracht habe. 

Bei den ersten Beiden ging der Akku hops, jeweils nach dem Laden wölbte sich der Akku aus der Sohle.

Mein Tip: Forget it, bring sie zurück und investiere dein Geld in sinnvollere Dinge.


----------



## gumball3000 (14. Februar 2009)

baloo schrieb:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> Hab insgesammt drei von diesen Sch**ssdingern gehabt, alle drei wieder zurück gebracht. Das letzte Paar hatte auch eine grosse Selbstentladung, war so nervig dass ich die Sohlen wieder zurück gebracht habe.
> 
> ...




holy shi t - es war DIE lösung für mein problem  !!
ich will nicht mit riesen accus auf den schuhen dahinplämpern, nutze es auf dem rennrad bei minus temp. 

zum henker, gibts keine alternative zu sidi toaster ?


----------



## baloo (14. Februar 2009)

gumball3000 schrieb:


> zum henker, gibts keine alternative zu sidi toaster ?



e.v. diese von Mematec. Kenne aber niemand der damit Erfahrung hat.


----------



## MarkusSpurk (10. Dezember 2009)

Wollte heute morgen meine SIDI nach dem Winterschlaf reaktivieren, nach 5 Minuten LAdegerät war die rechte Sohle wie ein Hefeteig aufgequollen, und das nach nur 10 mal benutzen in knapp 2 Jahren und einem vorherigen Austausch.

Der Händler (Bike-o-Mania) hat aber voll kulant reagiert und die Sohlen ohne Probleme zurckgenommen und entweder Gutschrift oder Austausch gegen anderes Fabrikat angeboten. 
Absolut klasse weil die Sohlen fast 2 Jahre alt sind

Grüsse

MS


----------

